# Tuckerman Ravine April 15/16



## Marc (Mar 28, 2006)

Be there or um... be somewhere else, I guess.


Anyway, I'm headed up there probably with throngs of other people.  If anyone else is going then, let me know.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 28, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Be there or um... be somewhere else, I guess.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm headed up there probably with throngs of other people.  If anyone else is going then, let me know.



My plan is to be there for 3 days sometime in the period 4/10-4/14.

Not going to stick around for the weekend crowds though.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 28, 2006)

That is Easter weekend.  I might hike in with someone one weekend just to see what its all about.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 28, 2006)

i might do GoS that weekend.  hillman's only if going up TRT.  i wouldn't go into the bowl on a holiday weekend in mid-april.


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 28, 2006)

Never been there, need a backcountry guide.  I'm not interested in the lift serviced portion.  If I can make it, anyone down for some off trail fun?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 28, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> Never been there, need a backcountry guide.  I'm not interested in the lift serviced portion.  If I can make it, anyone down for some off trail fun?


tuckerman ravine doesn't have a lift serviced portion  if you go any time during april (even mid-week), you should be fine solo as there will be plenty of people up there!  especially on a weekend.  the rangers can provide you with specifics and recommendations, a guide is definitely not needed though reading up about what to expect would be helpful.


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 28, 2006)

i always thought part of the lower mountain was lift serviced, even felt like ive seen pictures.  Hmmm, must be a reminder that i hit my head.

Oh well, i never go off trail without a local or regular the first time at a new mountain.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 28, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> tuckerman ravine doesn't have a lift serviced portion



Once again Steve you are wrong.


----------



## nlmasopust (Mar 28, 2006)

Fine job with photoshop, that is.
I think that's from the folks over at timefortuckerman.com, right?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 28, 2006)

NYDrew, the west side of mount washington is home to the mount washington railroad which serves as a "ski lift" for the lower western flank of mount washington.  however, it doesn't go any where near the summit and tuckerman ravine is on the opposite side of the mountain.  aside from hiking up the tuckerman ravine trail or skiing down the sherburne ski trail, there aren't any trails perse, so you really don't "go off trail" when you ski tucks so much as ski generally accepted ski routes down certain chutes and gullies.


----------



## dmc (Mar 28, 2006)

I'll probably be up the following weekend...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 29, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Once again Steve you are wrong.



Good one Austin.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Mar 29, 2006)

I think I just woke up my son because I was laughing so loud!
Friggin hysterical! Thanks Austin!
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 30, 2006)

The laughing hurts! Especially since it twists my eyes to be looking *up* Tuckerman Ravine but *down* the ski lift. 

I may well be there with a group on that Saturday; if so, I likely will not be skiing, just hanging out at Hojo's, in the bowl, or lunch rocks taking pictures.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 30, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i might do GoS that weekend. hillman's only if going up TRT. i wouldn't go into the bowl on a holiday weekend in mid-april.



Hmmm....  Sounds like a good idea.  Looks like a possibility if the weather is good.  Hopefully tommorow's trip will get my dad hooked on the BC.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Hmmm....  Sounds like a good idea.  Looks like a possibility if the weather is good.  Hopefully tommorow's trip will get my dad hooked on the BC.


if tomorrow doesn't get him hooked, nothing will!


----------



## bigbog (Mar 31, 2006)

*....*

Man, I never noticed that T-Bar Austin....:lol: :lol:
...Trying to make time for Tucks &/or GoS as well....looking forward to using the 8000s over there.


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm planning on going April 22nd. I'm doing the family thing for Easter.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 6, 2006)

friday april 14th looks like a go for me, weather and conditions permitting.  still a maybe on 15/16 but definitely not to the bowl proper.  hillmans or GoS on the busy weekends.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 6, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> friday april 14th looks like a go for me, weather and conditions permitting. still a maybe on 15/16 but definitely not to the bowl proper. hillmans or GoS on the busy weekends.


Nice.  Time to start working my dad...:lol:  If we went anywhere it would probably be GoS or lap the upper snowfields, he likes more of the moderately steep stuff.


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 12, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Once again Steve you are wrong.


 
That picture always make me laugh and cry at the same time.  I laugh because the peole are riding the lift downhill and cry at the thought of the lift being installed at Tucks.

I will make a trip this spring as it is a tradition, but the weather is not looking good for this weekend.   .  .. maybe next weekend.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 15, 2006)

So whatever happen with this?  Right now it looks like I might be up someday next week, most likely tuesday or wednesday.  Maybe one day up Tux and another day skinning up Wildcat:???:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 15, 2006)

there wasn't much left of wildcat from what i saw yesterday.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 15, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> there wasn't much left of wildcat from what i saw yesterday.



Great....
Like how bad? They are still open so there has to be atleast one top to bottom route available.  Doesn't really matter that much though because after a day at Tux I'll probably be beat anyway.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 15, 2006)

they have definitely enough coverage for this weekend, though shutting down this weekend is a good call.  definitely not enough for top to bottom next weekend, imo.  though the top half of the mountain would definitely be skiable and skinable.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 15, 2006)

So Steve do you think your going to be up next week at all or have you burned all your vacation days in the past month... Right now tuesday-thursday look amazing.  How much is left in the GoS? Will it still be a good after some more warmth?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 15, 2006)

GoS will certainly be fantastic this week, there is plenty of snow up there though.  i am done burning mid-week vacation days for the season though, not for lack of them but i would rather save some for the summer and carry over some for next winter.  i will be heading up on any good weather weekend from here on out, perhaps grabbing some mid-week after work turns locally once jay shuts down.  hell, tuesday might be worth a dawn patrol if jay's weather forecast is accurate, though i hardly put ANY faith in JR's forecasting abilities.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 15, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> GoS will certainly be fantastic this week, there is plenty of snow up there though. i am done burning mid-week vacation days for the season though, not for lack of them but i would rather save some for the summer and carry over some for next winter. i will be heading up on any good weather weekend from here on out, perhaps grabbing some mid-week after work turns locally once jay shuts down. hell, tuesday might be worth a dawn patrol if jay's weather forecast is accurate, though i hardly put ANY faith in JR's forecasting abilities.


Hmmm.... one day in GoS, one day Tux.  Sounds good.
How does GoS work anyway, does the trail just cross the bottom of the gullies and you keep going until you get to the one want to ski? Hopefully no bushwacking, right?  Also I think I heard somewhere that your not aloud to hike the trail once there is no snow on it because of erosion.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 16, 2006)

if you couldn't hike the ski trail, you wouldn't be able to get to GoS.  the only ski trail that i am aware of that does not allow hiking is sherbie.  the gos ski trail gets you to the gullies, the main gully is open, at this point the other gullies might require some wiggling through the trees.  the snow fields would definitely be bush whacking unless you drop in from the top and climb out again.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 16, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> if you couldn't hike the ski trail, you wouldn't be able to get to GoS. the only ski trail that i am aware of that does not allow hiking is sherbie.


Oops.  I meant you were not able to hike it when it was not covered with snow.

Also, so this is the first gully you see, which would require some bushwacking so you continue to the next one?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 16, 2006)

you'll see it when you get there.  i have no idea what your double negative is suppose to mean.  you hike the ski trail even though there is no snow until near the top.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 16, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> you'll see it when you get there. i have no idea what your double negative is suppose to mean. you hike the ski trail even though there is no snow until near the top.



I meant that you are only aloud to hike the GoS ski trail when it was snow covered, once the snow is gone on the trail it is technically closed.  But anyway this probably isn't even true because you hiked it friday, or they just don't enforce it at all.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 16, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> I meant that you are only aloud to hike the GoS ski trail when it was snow covered, once the snow is gone on the trail it is technically closed.  But anyway this probably isn't even true because you hiked it friday, or they just don't enforce it at all.


like i said, i have never heard of this and unless you heard that from an official source, i suspect it is dubious information.


----------

